# Bamboo



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all

i am starting up a new tank that is going to be buddist / zen / ohm inspired. i would like to use bamboo stalks in it to have an almost bamboo forest kind of thing.

has anyone used bamboo in a tank before? if so, any advice, precautions, suggestions? 

let me know

newt


----------



## emjhay27 (Mar 18, 2006)

well if your using bamboo shoots.( the actual live plant) make sure the leavesare above the water level... 

if u are just using dead bamboo.... make sure to burry it since it will float...


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Are you talking the "Lucky Bamboo" stuff? If so yes you can use it underwater. Doesn't grow very well underwater but it will survive. Grows well if the leaves are kept above water.


----------



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

hey

thanks for the tips guys. i'll have to give it a try and post some pics.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I would have very bad advice.... I always kill mine. LOL

Good luck with them! I would love to see it when its done!


----------



## emjhay27 (Mar 18, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> I would have very bad advice.... I always kill mine. LOL
> 
> Good luck with them! I would love to see it when its done!


well i got mine im my tank and its doing well, 
and yes im talking about the lucky bamboo tree..

just make sure the leaves are out of the water.... or they will die...

it would even be better if your substrate is in a slope... it looks nice.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I was thinking about doing this type of thing in a tank. I have some lucky bamboo and always thought it would look neat to have a forest of bamboo stalks for the fish to zig zag around and have an open top with a jungle of leaves at the top. 
good luck and be sure to post some pics when u get this going, it sounds great.


----------

